
Bitcoin Price Could Reach $98,500, Say Wall Street Analysts - bubblepop
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-price-reach-98500-say-wall-street-analysts/
======
alex_c
$98,600, on the other hand, is entirely out of the question. And don't even
dream of $99,000 or $100,000.

------
RustyRussell
Surely, the moment to sell is when people believe there's no top?

------
TheRubyist
This is really sad.

------
billmalarky
Sounds like it's time to sell bitcoin.

------
jacques_chester
Sounds like it's time for a new edition of this classic:

[http://www.amazon.com/Dow-100-000-Fact-
Fiction/dp/0735201374](http://www.amazon.com/Dow-100-000-Fact-
Fiction/dp/0735201374)

Make sure to read the 1999 reviews.

